# Wifi désactivé impossible a activé



## kael32 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je suis sur macbook pro 10.7.1 core 2 duo,

Depuis quelque semaine quand j'allume le mac la wifi est désactivé, et quand je clique sur activé sa fait rien du tout, j'ai fais tout plein de manip trouver sur internet sans succès. 

Sur Google je trouve personne ayant le même problème que moi.

Merci d'avance


----------



## nifex (24 Août 2011)

tu n'aurais pas simplement ta carte wifi qui a rendu l'âme ?


----------



## kael32 (24 Août 2011)

Comment savoir ?


----------



## nifex (24 Août 2011)

Je ne l'ai jamais fait, mais je suppose qu'un Apple Hardware Test devrait pouvoir détecter cela.

Il y a une explication là :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=253324


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,



kael32 a dit:


> Comment savoir ?


Je pense que tu devrais lancer Information système et aller dans Réseau / Aiport afin de regarder les informations inscrites.
(à adapter, je te cite les menus sous SnowLeo, peut être qu'avec Lion ça a un peu changé).


----------



## theozdevil (24 Août 2011)

Essais un peu de la faire démarrer manuellement.

Tu ouvres terminal et tu tapes la commande suivante:


```
networksetup -setairportpower en1 on
```
en1 => ton adaptateur airport


----------



## kael32 (24 Août 2011)

je suis en train de faire hardware test en test étendu, sa fait 58 minutes que jattends :rateau:

Merci pour vos réponses je vous tiens au courant !


----------

